# Paints4U Thanks - No affiliation



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Was following this thread of instructions on how to sort a stone chip that I had gotten on my bonnet - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127.

So I purchased the master scratch kit for my Arctic White Renault paint and set to it this weekend.

Well it turns out that even after digging out a little raised paint and laying a layer of rustproof down just in case, that the chip is not deep enough for the 2 stage base coat (Arctic White & Arctic White Pearlescent) and leaving enough room for the lacquer on top to fill the final dip and harden.

At this point I'd just like to state that the paint colour match could not be more perfect, it's like it came from the batch that painted my car at build!

So emailed them this morning and stated the above saying what I think I actually need is the 100ml pre-mixed with lacquer.

Lisa at Paints4U replied saying it is fiddly and supplied the instructions that I had been following of theirs as well, but if i felt the 100ml pre-mixed would be better she would place my order and give me a discount.

I went with this option, so she put the order through for me giving me 50% off for no other reason than I didn't really know what set would be better for me and just good customer service.

So if anyone has stone chips, and is thinking of sorting them as per the guide, which the more I look at it strikes me as the pre-mixed paint, go for it and definitely order from paints4u...brilliant service and products.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny how things work out.

I have used them for years, and recently found their paints a shocking match, their customer service lacking and their attitude towards me pathetic.

Won't use, or recommend them again.

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

It's what makes the world go round...everyone has differing experiences, it wasn't long ago I was defending and singing the praises of one of the big Detailing Suppliers...then had a shocking experience where it felt like I was the supplier and they were the customer, needless to say I haven't been back since.

I have to say though it's a shame you had the bad experience, as of this minute I have to say they've been top notch.

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

takes a long time to build trust and loyalty and one second to lose it... 



:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> takes a long time to build trust loyalty and one second to lose it...
> 
> :thumb:


A truer word could not be spoken, customer care is everything in my book:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

We've all turned into entitled  if you ask me, me included....:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

So have you tried the 'pre-mixed' paint yet? It's just that I may be getting another car soon with a metallic finish, and was hoping to find somewhere that could supply me with a pre-mixed paint+lacquer? :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Funny how things work out.
> 
> I have used them for years, and recently found their paints a shocking match, their customer service lacking and their attitude towards me pathetic.
> 
> ...


Reminds me i need to complain about my kit used them in the past and they have been spot on there is a destinct lack of metalic flake in my scratch master kit :wall:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> So have you tried the 'pre-mixed' paint yet? It's just that I may be getting another car soon with a metallic finish, and was hoping to find somewhere that could supply me with a pre-mixed paint+lacquer? :thumb:


Just waiting on delivery now of the pre-mixed, not going to get a chance to apply it till after a trip to Ireland this weekend, if you can hold on till mid-week/weekend next week I'll do some before and afters.

:thumb:


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always thought they were excellent. I have a folding door in our lounge that I scratched accidentally, it was painted with some RAL colour. Couldn't find anywhere that could come close to the price Paints4U could do. Also got some metallic blue for my car last week, perfect match


----------

